# Dominant Foot front or back. Goofy/Regular



## amdopt (Jan 10, 2017)

Just learn to ride both ways and stop worrying about it! 

Mike


----------



## KitGBoard (Jan 16, 2017)

amdopt said:


> Just learn to ride both ways and stop worrying about it!
> 
> Mike


Haha.. Thanks, thats the plan.

Its just annoying me not knowing what is "correct".


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Your post confused the hell out of me!

Generally you can say "left foot forward" or "right foot forward." I am right foot forward which is goofy. Left foot forward is regular. That means the foot that is in the front leading.

"footed" as you call it doesn't matter. Ride what feels best for you. There are no rules. Ride. Kick ass. Then learn the other way too.

And your theory must be wrong because I kick the soccer ball with my right foot and I am right foot forward which is goofy.


----------



## KitGBoard (Jan 16, 2017)

snowangel99 said:


> Your post confused the hell out of me!
> 
> Here is a video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYjdnNDinrI
> ...


So, my question essentially is, if I'm left footed, I "should ride regular" i.e. dominant foot forward, for steering etc.

Some posts suggest dominant foot at the back, which wouldn't make any sense..


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I edited my original post after I re-read yours.

There are no rules. You ride how it feels best, end of story.

My son has been riding regular but just this week decided he feels better goofy. No rules. Just ride.


----------



## KitGBoard (Jan 16, 2017)

snowangel99 said:


> Your post confused the hell out of me!
> 
> Generally you can say "left foot forward" or "right foot forward." I am right foot forward which is goofy. Left foot forward is regular. That means the foot that is in the front leading.
> 
> ...


My theory is therefore correct?? If you kick a soccer ball with your right foot, and ride goofy, your dominant foot is forward.. thats my point.

Other posts suggest the dominant foot goes at the back, which I disagree with...

PS. thanks.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

regular stance = left foot forward, right foot back.

goofy stance = right foot forward, left foot back.

switch = riding opposite of your normal stance.

everyone = wishes they can ride switch better, but doesn't want to put in the work usually. 

I know a lot of riders who are right side dominant but ride goofy, do w/e you're comfortable with, there is no right or wrong in preferred stance. if you were to tell me that *my* dominant foot should be forward I'd tell you to fuck off. if you were to tell me your reasoning for *your* riding goofy/regular was because of your theory, I'd tell you to keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## KitGBoard (Jan 16, 2017)

jae said:


> regular stance = left foot forward, right foot back.
> 
> goofy stance = right foot forward, left foot back.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Isn't goofy for someone who is right side dominant normal, no? i.e their dominant foot forward? (sorry, just the way you say "but ride goofy" like someone right footed should be regular?)


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

KitGBoard said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Isn't goofy for someone who is right side dominant normal, no? i.e their dominant foot forward? (sorry, just the way you say "but ride goofy" like someone right footed should be regular?)


no not necessarily, the "normal" way is, the dominant foot is in the back, but if that's how your brain works, you can put your dominant foot forward. if your right foot is your dominant foot and you ride with it in front, then you are a goofy stance. if your left foot is your dominant foot and you ride it in the back, you still are in a goofy stance. left foot forward = regular, right foot forward = goofy regardless of which is the dominant foot.


----------



## KitGBoard (Jan 16, 2017)

jae said:


> no not necessarily, the "normal" way is, the dominant foot is in the back, but if that's how your brain works, you can put your dominant foot forward. if your right foot is your dominant foot and you ride with it in front, then you are a goofy stance. if your left foot is your dominant foot and you ride it in the back, you still are in a goofy stance. left foot forward = regular, right foot forward = goofy regardless of which is the dominant foot.


ahhh ok thats answered it, I think.

I know the difference between goofy and regular, but I was under the impression that your dominant foot should be at the front.....hence why I thought a lefty would always start riding regular, and righty would start goofy. (obviously unless riding switch, I'm just talking about, starting out, back to basics kinda stuff)

From what your saying, the dominant foot "normally" is at the back. so a lefty would "normally" start to ride goofy?

The thing that actually triggered this was.... I have learnt to ride regular as when I took my first lessons, the instructor said, as I am left foot dominant, I should ride regular. (which is meant my dominant foot was forward)

When I was speaking with another guy who snowboards, and I told him I'm left footed, he said, 'oh you ride goofy'... (which obviously suggests my dominant foot should be at the back)

its spiralled from there..

Thanks for letting me bore you to death nonetheless..


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

KitGBoard said:


> ahhh ok thats answered it, I think.
> 
> I know the difference between goofy and regular, but I was under the impression that your dominant foot should be at the front.....hence why I thought a lefty would always start riding regular, and righty would start goofy. (obviously unless riding switch, I'm just talking about, starting out, back to basics kinda stuff)
> 
> ...


yeah your instructor needs to get hit with ski poles. normally people ride with their dominant foot in the back, but there are few cases where it's easier for them to have their dominant foot forward.


----------



## KitGBoard (Jan 16, 2017)

jae said:


> yeah your instructor needs to get hit with ski poles. normally people ride with their dominant foot in the back, but there are few cases where it's easier for them to have their dominant foot forward.


appreciate your help, and patience.

on the plus side, at least I can effectively already ride switch. Should be easy for me to go and practice goofy.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

Dominant foot goes in the back.

Have you ever tried skating with weak leg in the back? Hard as fuk!


----------



## KitGBoard (Jan 16, 2017)

pointblank said:


> Dominant foot goes in the back.
> 
> Have you ever tried skating with weak leg in the back? Hard as fuk!


I think I was just going down the path that, as most steering is done with the front foot, you'd want your dominant foot at the front... my right foot is pathetic so it will be interesting seeing what happens!!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I've typed this numerous times, but back in the late 80's early 90's I learned riding as goofy. I push mongo, and did some martial arts as a kid so at the time I didn't have a true left or right leg dominance. back then they would use the push method, stand behind you and push you forward. w/e leg you used to catch yourself was your dominant foot and that was the stance. in Tae Kwon Do, you're normally standing on one leg to kick, so my left leg had better balance and that is what I use to catch myself with (still is the case). they put me in a goofy extreme forward stance(pure guess but it was something like +30/+12), gave me a basic lesson, and sent me on my way. by the end of the day I was riding switch with that extreme forward stance. 2nd day on the hill, I still thought I was goofy so I was riding goofy. but this time I had them turn my bindings into more of a duck stance, was riding both ways no problem. 3rd time out I realized that I'm regular and put the bindings for a regular stance. had no troubles riding. 4-5-6th times out was riding regular barely any switch. 10 years later forgot how to ride switch and regret not practicing it.

tl;dr: keep practicing switch.


----------



## KitGBoard (Jan 16, 2017)

jae said:


> I've typed this numerous times, but back in the late 80's early 90's I learned riding as goofy. I push mongo, and did some martial arts as a kid so at the time I didn't have a true left or right leg dominance. back then they would use the push method, stand behind you and push you forward. w/e leg you used to catch yourself was your dominant foot and that was the stance. in Tae Kwon Do, you're normally standing on one leg to kick, so my left leg had better balance and that is what I use to catch myself with (still is the case). they put me in a goofy extreme forward stance(pure guess but it was something like +30/+12), gave me a basic lesson, and sent me on my way. by the end of the day I was riding switch with that extreme forward stance. 2nd day on the hill, I still thought I was goofy so I was riding goofy. but this time I had them turn my bindings into more of a duck stance, was riding both ways no problem. 3rd time out I realized that I'm regular and put the bindings for a regular stance. had no troubles riding. 4-5-6th times out was riding regular barely any switch. 10 years later forgot how to ride switch and regret not practicing it.
> 
> tl;dr: keep practicing switch.



Nice! I guess its slightly different for me in determining my dominant foot as I'm entirely left footed, always have been. I play football (soccer) and Im ridiculed for never ever using my right foot.

Would you suggest "perfecting" one stance first, or just keep mixing it up?

Finally, what is the reasoning behind having the dominant foot at the back, better balance or something?


----------



## muzzyahoy (Nov 19, 2016)

Here's another doozie!!.... i ride regular, skate regular, surf regular. But when i'm on a frozen lake or frozen sidewalk and run and slide, i slide goofy......figure that one out!!!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

think of it like billiards or golf (inversely if you're left handed). your left guides you while your right has the power and stability. same with string instruments, the left does all the technical work, while your right does most of the steady work. (yes I know it's not a good 100% analogy because there are such things as bowing, and plucking and other stuff.) 

while boarding both my legs get beat to shit, it's never just 1. normally my right leg (dominant) dies, then within a couple minutes my left leg goes.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

muzzyahoy said:


> Here's another doozie!!.... i ride regular, skate regular, surf regular. But when i'm on a frozen lake or frozen sidewalk and run and slide, i slide goofy......figure that one out!!!


how do you prefer to board slide?


----------



## KitGBoard (Jan 16, 2017)

jae said:


> think of it like billiards or golf (inversely if you're left handed). your left guides you while your right has the power and stability. same with string instruments, the left does all the technical work, while your right does most of the steady work. (yes I know it's not a good 100% analogy because there are such things as bowing, and plucking and other stuff.)
> 
> while boarding both my legs get beat to shit, it's never just 1. normally my right leg (dominant) dies, then within a couple minutes my left leg goes.


thats a very good way to look at it and makes a lot of sense.

I play the guitar (left handed) and all the chords/notes etc are done with my right hand! 

Ill be hunting down that instructor at the weekend and asking for a refund!!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

muzzyahoy said:


> Here's another doozie!!.... i ride regular, skate regular, surf regular. But when i'm on a frozen lake or frozen sidewalk and run and slide, i slide goofy......figure that one out!!!


I write/use a knife with the left hand but play badminton/throw a ball with the right hand.

I'm regular. Can't ride a board switch, but surf a kitboard better goofy 

No rules :happy:

BTW: what's a "dominant leg"...?


----------



## muzzyahoy (Nov 19, 2016)

jae said:


> how do you prefer to board slide?


Upright....lol

Frontside when I do, all jokes aside


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> BTW: what's a "dominant leg"...?


Your most attractive one.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

neni said:


> I write/use a knife with the left hand but play badminton/throw a ball with the right hand.
> 
> I'm regular. Can't ride a board switch, but surf a kitboard better goofy
> 
> ...


left or right footed. 

ambidextrous brain? don't know how it is for a ambidextrous person, but throwing a ball with the opposite arm is the most unnatural feeling ever right up there with writing with the opposite hand.


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm right footed but my left leg is stronger. I prefer to ride goofy but I unstrap my right foot to get to the lift etc, I keep my left foot on the board. I'm not sure if others do that but I think most keep their front foot on the board, is that right?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Lad Stones said:


> I'm right footed but my left leg is stronger. I prefer to ride goofy but I unstrap my right foot to get to the lift etc, I keep my left foot on the board. I'm not sure if others do that but I think most keep their front foot on the board, is that right?


you push mongo in the lift line? by any chance do you have a proto type 2 somewhere in colorado...?


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

jae said:


> you push mongo in the lift line? by any chance do you have a proto type 2 somewhere in colorado...?


So that's what you mean by mongo. No, I'm in the UK.

I keep it goofy on a drag lift with the left foot strapped but can never make my mind up when getting off a chair.

I did Judo as a kid and then MMA and always had left foot forward, I feel I should be regular but just prefer goofy for some reason. I'm not really accomplished at either so just practice both.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Lad Stones said:


> So that's what you mean by mongo. No, I'm in the UK.
> 
> I keep it goofy on a drag lift with the left foot strapped but can never make my mind up when getting off a chair.


I used to push mongo on skateboards, not on snowboards. probably changed after snowboarding so much and haven't touched a skate deck in like 8years.

haha reason why I asked was there was a picture floating around facebook with a guy pushing mongo(back foot strapped in) on the lift line with a proto type 2. he had his bindings on wrong on a asym board, toe's on the heelside.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I have always wondered...does your riding side correspond with anything? Like if you bat, shoot hockey and golf left then you should most likely be goofy? 

I am guessing there is no correlation?

So let's do a survey. Which way do you golf/hockey shoot/bat and which way do you ride?

I shoot left and ride goofy, same as my daughter. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

jae said:


> I used to push mongo on skateboards, not on snowboards. probably changed after snowboarding so much and haven't touched a skate deck in like 8years.
> 
> haha reason why I asked was there was a picture floating around facebook with a guy pushing mongo(back foot strapped in) on the lift line with a proto type 2. he had his bindings on wrong on a asym board, toe's on the heelside.


I tried skateboarding and was fucking terrible. I blame it on the shit board though. I did the same then. Kept left foot on the board but at the back, didn't really know anything about it though but realised at some point that people keep the front foot on the board


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah this thread really cleared things up.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Lot of stuff in this thread that I disagree with.

Everyone always looks at it as which foot is dominant. 

I think that's baloney. Your feet are strapped in and don't do too much work.

What's really important is which side of your hips is dominant.

Quite often you'll have someone who has stronger quads and calves on one leg, and to balance it out their glutes and hip muscles on the other leg will be stronger. The arms are the same way: if your right tricep is stronger, your left pec will probably be stronger as well to pick up the slack and balance you out.

Some people will have assymetry from an injury, or perhaps their body is assymetric. Even though my right leg is significantly stronger than my left, due to the fact that an injury healed wrong when I was a kid, my right hip is also stronger and more flexible than my left. I spent two days riding regular, then switched to goofy and it clicked.

When someone wants to know if they are goofy or regular, there's a real easy test I do. I tell them to hip-bump my snowboard (which I hold straight, not angled so as to encourage them one way or another)

It takes the legs out of it and directly mimics the hip motion they need to be making to do newbie turns. Whichever side of their hips they lead with for their hip bump is their front side. Most people only feel comfortable hip bumping from one side (especially if you have them jump up in the air like they just threw a touchdown in the NFL and want to congratulate their receiver).

I'm amazed more people don't use this strat. I can't remember where I learned it but it's been 100% so far for me. It's the closest thing to actual boarding, and it's something that everyone knows how to do. 

People who already know their side - try this strat. If any of you hip bump in a different direction than you board then please let me know. So far it's been 100%. None of that "dominant" foot nonsense, which is completely hit or miss.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

dave785 said:


> .... Whichever side of their hips they lead with for their hip bump is their front...
> People who already know their side - try this strat. If any of you hip bump in a different direction than you board then please let me know. So far it's been 100%. None of that "dominant" foot nonsense, which is completely hit or miss.


What is a hip bump? If you mean like bumping ones hips like when celebrating something









If so, scratch your 100%  I'd do it with the hind hip. (Sorry...)


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I kick field goals and ass with my right foot but I ride right foot forward. I think this is less than ideal. I should probably ride the other way around. But that's how I started surfing and skating when I was about 8 years old. So it got stuck that way. I am not a park rider and the only time I slide fakie is when I am just starting a run or trying to get out of a jam. Further proof that I am mis-wired: I am a reformed mongo pusher.


----------

